# Excitement! Joy! Happiness!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

EXCITE,EMT! JOY! HAPPINESS! This is what Sir Moose felt this morning.
Three weeks ago Jerry's left foot got to hurting on the ball so bad he couldn't walk on it. We could see nothing wrong. But not being able to walk, he could not take Sir Moose for his morning walks. Then we got rain, on top of Jerry's sore foot. Finally one morning the ball of his foot and instep were all red and a yellow spot about the size of a quarter on the ball just belong his big toe.
Went to the Er and was put in hospital and they said he had a badly infected foot--tho no wounds were visible. Called in a foot specialist and he operated on Jerry's foot. The infection was very deep. A real worry ws that about 40 yers ago Jerry got a staph infection in that leg when he cut it on a deck in his rig. Got another one abougt 28 years ago when he cut his leg whenhe tripped over an underground sprinkler head and he could not see in the dark (at his terminal). AND that is the elg the took the veins out when they did the triple bypass after his heart attack 5 1/2 years ago. So it has poor circulation, and then the staph infection twice. Jerry was on 3 antibiotics by IV plus pills and in hospital for 6 days. Came home with orders to put no pressure whatsoever on that foot. And prescriptions for 2 antibiotics. Visiting nurses comes out every day to change the dressing--left the incision open.
I took Sir Moose for a walk twice during this 3 weeks. I can only go a very short distance due to knee (they think torn meniscus) in right knee, and also right hip is going out. Broke it 6 years and they put three 5" screws in it and apparently at least one has shift or something. I go to orthopedist on the 23rd of next morning. Earliest he could see me. One day when we walked was after a 9" rainfall and I was in ankle deep water on the sidewalks and Sir Moose was not happy walking in water.
Yesterday Jerry went for check up and his foot is doing great. The doctor gave him a special "shoe" so he could do limited walking and said it was okay to walk the dog for a short distance. This morning Sir Moose went out and got under the cedar tree knowing there was no walk in the picture. Jerry got all ready, even sprayed with OFF, and I went onto the patio, he stepped out and just called "READY" and here came Sir Moose all excited. He went right to the front door and when Jerry got there, Sir Moose watched to make sure Jerry was getting his leash off the holder on the wall by the door. As soon as Jerry had his leash snapped on him Sir Moose had his nose to the door waiting for Jerry to get his cane and he shoved the door open getting out to make sure there was no change in plans. Such a happy boy!
Had my camera to take pictures.; The one is of him coming down the sidewalk from the cedar tree at that corner of the house, then one of him watching to make sure Jerry is getting his leash, and then one of him with nose to door waiting for Jerry to grab cane and open door. Sir Moose is getting old and slow, but he still loves that morning walk with Daddy


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow you and your husband have been through a lot. Glad he’s home and on the road to recovery. Also glad for Sir Moose too that he gets his walk  . Thanks for the update.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sweet pair! I am glad to hear Jerry is recovering. Sir Moose is such a nice boy.


----------



## ClanceyCanuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow what a huge ordeal. Glad Jerry is on the mend and Moose can resume those walks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad Jerry is on the mend and Sir Moose was able to get a walk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad your husband is on the mend, and Moose is back to getting walks!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Such good news!


----------

